# wattage on heat press



## fresnoroberts (May 3, 2015)

I haven't bought my heat press yet and am wondering if the wattage on heat presses makes a difference. Does the wattage influence the time it takes to warm up, how long it maitains it's temp or anything else? I've seen watt ranges from 1100-2000. Do watts really matter?


----------



## carmarielos (Jun 8, 2018)

I know this thread is old but I wonder what you ended up doing. I've seen heat presses ranging from 900 to 1,750 watts. I want to know before buying one


----------



## seacookie (Apr 29, 2015)

carmarielos said:


> I know this thread is old but I wonder what you ended up doing. I've seen heat presses ranging from 900 to 1,750 watts. I want to know before buying one


I was looking today one which was 3kW...


----------

